# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Speech recognition, transcription, dictation, voice-to-text >  Online Dictation, Agra, Uttar Pradesh, India

## Airicist

Developer - Amit Agarwal

Website - dictation.io

----------


## Airicist

Voice recognition using Google Chrome

Published on Aug 10, 2012




> Looking for free voice recognition software for your Windows or Mac computer that can accurately transcribe your spoken voice? Try the new Dictation app in your Google Chrome browser.

----------


## Airicist

Speech Recognition App for Google Chrome

Published on May 8, 2013




> Type without the keyboard, get the Dictation app at Dictation - Online Speech Recognition
> 
> You can use your Google Chrome browser as a speech recognition software. It's mostly accurate and, best of all, it's completely free.
> 
> [Update] I incorrectly mentioned in the video that Google Chrome's web speech API works offline. You need an active network connection for Chrome to transcribe your voice in words. Sorry for the error.

----------


## Airicist

हिन्दी Dictation

Published on Jun 4, 2016




> You can speak in हिन्दी and dictation.io, the popular online speech recognition software will convert your voice into digital text.
> 
> 1. Visit Dictation - Online Speech Recognition
> 2. Choose Hindi from the language dropdown. No other Indian language is support at this time.
> 3. Click Start Dictation and start speaking.
> 
> The software can also be used to transcribe YouTube videos as shown in this demo.

----------

